# [XCAS] problème compilation  (resolu)

## debimax

bonjour

Je viens de remettre sur pied ma gentoo et je souhaite installer xcas.

J'ai trouvé cet ebuild http://gitweb.thetys-retz.net/overlay/tree/HEAD:/sci-mathematics/giac

J'ai installé avant fltk, gsl , pari, ntl, mpfr et gmp

Tout ce passe bien au début de la compilation mais j'ai cette erreur 

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DIN_GIAC -I. -I.. -I. -I..       -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT rpn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rpn.Tpo -c -o rpn.lo rpn.cc

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DIN_GIAC -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT rpn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rpn.Tpo -c rpn.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/rpn.o

rpn.cc:1387: erreur: explicit qualification in declaration of ‘giac::_concat_CONCAT_s’

rpn.cc:1387: erreur: ‘giac::_concat_CONCAT_s’ declared as reference but not initialized

rpn.cc:1388: erreur: ‘__CONCAT’ was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [rpn.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/giac-0.9.0/work/giac-0.9.0/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/giac-0.9.0/work/giac-0.9.0 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

* ERROR: sci-mathematics/giac-0.9.0 failed:

*   emake failed
```

c'est la même chose si je compile à la main avec ./configure make

J'ai posté aussi sur le site de xcas http://pcm1.e.ujf-grenoble.fr/XCAS/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=714 mais je n'ai pas eu encore de réponse.

J'y ai ai posté aussi le configure mais je vois vois ce qui peut poser problème

avez vous une idée  merci de m'aiderLast edited by debimax on Mon Nov 22, 2010 9:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## debimax

c'est réglé pour le problème  (voir le lien sur le forum), j'ai crée un patch pour modifier deux lignes du code de xcas.

Cependant il faut la version 1.3 de fltk (ni la 2 ni la 1.1) pour compiler xcas et j'ai du installer avec ./configure make la version 1.3 dans /usr/local 

Moi qui voulais faire un ebuild pour xcas, ce n'est pas gagné.

----------

## corrosif

Bonjour debimax,

Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai réalisé à l'époque des ebuilds qui fonctionnaient pour une ancienne version de xcas (et les libs associées).

Je n'ai plus eu le temps depuis de les maintenir, mais cela pourra peut-être te servir comme base?

Voici mes ebuilds:

sci-mathematics/giac-0.5.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94539

x11-libs/flvw-20000224

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94403

sci-mathematics/xcas-0.5.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94542

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## debimax

@corrosif   merci beaucoup  je vais regarder tes liens.

J'ai du faire un patch pour pouvoir le compiler avec un ebuild mais ce que j'aimerai faire, c'est d'inclure dans xcas la bonne version de fltk.  (voir le lien sur le forum de xcas)

Déjà j'ai xcas compilé manuellement.  C'est déjà ca je peux donc travailler.

@geekounet  désolé je suis newbi, Je ne ferai plus l'erreur.

----------

